# Greetings, from an undisclosed location...



## The White Ghost

Hello ladies and gentleman. I humbly seek to join your community. For years I have lived in the shadows, stalking the night, seeking out those who would harm the innocent. I have tangled with organized crime, street gangs, professional mercs, and international cartels.

Because of my run ins with the Yakuza, I earned the name: ホワイトゴースト or The White Ghost. The above avatar isn't an actual picture of me, but it's a close enough likeness of my fierce image while in uniform.

Because I have chosen the path of the noble warrior, I know I will not die of old age. I have accepted that.  And in whatever time I have left before I die alone fighting a battle I can't possibly, I hope to impart whatever knowledge I have unto my fellow warriors.  And I wish to give hope to the hopeless to let them know a champion still walks this world.


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MT, ホワイトゴースト. 

Pass the popcorn, you rascal, you.


----------



## elder999

The White Ghost said:


> Hello ladies and gentleman. I humbly seek to join your community. For years I have lived in the shadows, stalking the night, seeking out those who would harm the innocent. I have tangled with organized crime, street gangs, professional mercs, and international cartels.
> 
> Because of my run ins with the Yakuza, I earned the name: ホワイトゴースト or The White Ghost. The above avatar isn't an actual picture of me, but it's a close enough likeness of my fierce image while in uniform.
> 
> Because I have chosen the path of the noble warrior, I know I will not die of old age. I have accepted that.  And in whatever time I have left before I die alone fighting a battle I can't possibly, I hope to impart whatever knowledge I have unto my fellow warriors.  And I wish to give hope to the hopeless to let them know a champion still walks this world.


----------



## drop bear




----------



## elder999

The White Ghost said:


> Because of my run ins with the Yakuza, I earned the name: ホワイトゴースト or The White Ghost. The above avatar isn't an actual picture of me, but it's a close enough likeness of my fierce image while in uniform.
> rld.


 

Oh, hell. I'll bite.

Which of the _boryokudan_ was it you had a run in with? The Yamaguchi gumi?


----------



## fukard

elder999 said:


>


very funny what are saying


----------



## Transk53

Welcome along


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Hmm ... I just checked the terms & conditions and I don't see an explicit prohibition on LARPing. The moderators can chime in on whether it would be covered by the ban on trolling.


----------



## elder999

Tony Dismukes said:


> Hmm ... I just checked the terms & conditions and I don't see an explicit prohibition on LARPing. The moderators can chime in on whether it would be covered by the ban on trolling.


There ought to be a caution about annoying the crap out of some of us, though......mostly he's been a good laugh.


----------



## Xue Sheng

aaa yeah...welcome...and this is me


----------



## drop bear

Tony Dismukes said:


> Hmm ... I just checked the terms & conditions and I don't see an explicit prohibition on LARPing. The moderators can chime in on whether it would be covered by the ban on trolling.



The rules would promote it wouldn't they? Because we don't fraud bust. So he says he is a ninja. Then he is a ninja.

Technically we are the ones trolling.


----------



## elder999

elder999 said:


> Oh, hell. I'll bite.
> 
> Which of the _boryokudan_ was it you had a run in with? The Yamaguchi gumi?



Hey, when I lived in Japan I couldn't help running into the Yamaguchi gumi-they were like the Castellanos of Osaka.....I was in a band, which meant working in bars, which sometimes meant Yamaguch gumi.....of course, they paid well, and tipped okay, and were never really trouble for me....in fact, except for the occasional "Frank Sinatra" request or attempt at turning a performance into a karaoke duet of some sort, I was mostly invisible to them, and, except for the cars and suits, they might have well have been invisible to me....


----------



## jks9199

Re-appearance?


----------



## Tez3

jks9199 said:


> Re-appearance?



Thank you for this, it had my husband especially and I in stitches on a very dull Monday morning. This week I'm taking our Brownies on pack holiday for the week, these girls have been looking forward to a week of Girl Guiding activities but that's gone out of the window now, I'm training them to be ninjers and to take their rightful place in our shopping centres.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> Thank you for this, it had my husband especially and I in stitches on a very dull Monday morning. This week I'm taking our Brownies on pack holiday for the week, these girls have been looking forward to a week of Girl Guiding activities but that's gone out of the window now, I'm training them to be ninjers and to take their rightful place in our shopping centres.



Could you please keep the lil ninjas North of the Watford gap please.


----------



## Xue Sheng




----------



## Dirty Dog

I'd rather be a pirate anyway. And not just because I have one eye and an affinity for water...



 



 

See?
ARRRRRRRRR!


----------



## elder999

Dirty Dog said:


> I'd rather be a pirate anyway. And not just because I have one eye and an affinity for water...
> 
> View attachment 19615
> 
> View attachment 19616
> 
> See?
> ARRRRRRRRR!


Actually, ninjas *are* "pirates.....(lookin' good, btw, dude!)


----------



## drop bear




----------



## Blindside

jks9199 said:


> Re-appearance?



Holy smokes.... I remember that guy.  Though I may be getting him confused with the guy with the tactical wheelbarrow from some of the prepper forums.


----------



## donald1

Hello








drop bear said:


>


Yeah but atleast with pirates you wont end up with that blade across your throat and if a ninja hands you a beverage the last thing you want to do is drink it


----------



## Dirty Dog

drop bear said:


>



Those are not ninjas. As proof... well... we can SEE them...


----------



## Xue Sheng

My advanced ninja training tells me that I probably should not give away my location but I am in the bottom of a locked filing cabinet stuck in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying "Beware of The Leopard"

But I currently have on a pair of these too...






So I am confident no one will ever find me......


----------



## elder999




----------



## elder999




----------



## Chrisoro

Dirty Dog said:


> Those are not ninjas. As proof... well... we can SEE them...
> 
> View attachment 19617



There are in fact five ninjas in that picture.


----------



## Tames D

elder999 said:


> Hey, when I lived in Japan I couldn't help running into the Yamaguchi gumi-they were like the Castellanos of Osaka.....I was in a band, which meant working in bars, which sometimes meant Yamaguch gumi.....of course, they paid well, and tipped okay, and were never really trouble for me....in fact, except for the occasional "Frank Sinatra" request or attempt at turning a performance into a karaoke duet of some sort, I was mostly invisible to them, and, except for the cars and suits, they might have well have been invisible to me....


 I only had one run-in with the Yamaguchi clan. Stuck my nose where it didn't belong while in Japan. The infamous Kristi tortured me while I ice skated in tights.


----------



## oaktree

The White Ghost said:


> have tangled with organized crime, street gangs, professional mercs, and international cartels.


I only get tangled in bed sheets with girls
I am thinking they call you white ghost like shiro or like in Chinese heigui not meant as a cool name but more as an insult.


----------

